# ABU 6500 CS Mag conversion



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a ABU 6500 CS Mag and a ABU 6500 CS Mag Elite reel. I would like to convert one to a non-levelwind CT version reel. The converted reel would be used for distance casting and possible tournament casting on a Allstar 1508 rod that I am in the process of building. Would one reel be a better candidate for conversion to a CT than the other?

Sandcrab


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Can you describe the cs mag , is it basically the same as the mag elite just different name , are they both green or is the cs mag orange ?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Almost identical...*

Connman,

Both levelwinds...
Both Mag controls...
Both Green...
One say "Elite" on the side which I am told is the UK version..

Inside - your guess is as good as mine...

Just want to tweak one out with HS gears, new washers, power handle, and remove the levelwind so I can get some extra distance on my light surf rod. Would also like to use the reel on my All Star 1508 to practice long distance casting with 12 lb test and a 60 lb shocker...

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Just a thought*

Crab,

Have you thought about selling that reel and getting something like a Blue Yonder? I ask, because I sold my 6500 CTC3 Mag Elite because my finger kept knocking the mags off. If the mag control is on top of the side plate like the 6500 CTC3 Mag Elite it's very easy to hit. Some people actually engineered a fix to make the mag control work in reverse. Also an aftermarket mag conversion is much more adjustable. Just something to think about.


I don't know how to use them, I just own them.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

talk with ryan white at this address
http://www.hatterasjack.com/
he can refit and mag almost anything, even did an old penn 970 of mine for in flight adjustment.
it now works better than ever.
charlie


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Sandcrab , your reels are the same , abu had to stop using mag elite because they ran into copyright infringement with "elite " . So it doesn't matter which reel you convert .


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Sandcrab


----------

